# Honey Extracting Question



## Rodger J. (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,
Extracting a super. If there is some wax moth damage on one of the frames, is it okay to cut that out and still extract the honey? Is the extracted honey still good to eat as long as it's filtered? No live wax moths or larva in the super. Just a big hole where some damage was done.
Thanks


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

that will not hurt anything but that whole super should be put on a hive due to eggs hatching out soon.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Freeze the frame for 48-72 hours.


----------



## Rodger J. (Mar 29, 2015)

"whole super should be put on a hive due to eggs hatching out soon"

Yes, I know. That's why I was trying to get the honey extracted today. So I could get the super on the hive. The hive has three mediums for the brood and honey and pollen that I leave them all winter. I have two honey supers that didn't extract last fall. I'm trying to get those extracted and on the hive for the honey flow. Thanks beeware10 and jrbbees for the quick replies.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>is it okay to cut that out and still extract the honey?

Yes.


----------



## Rodger J. (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Michael


----------

